# Grandview  purchase



## xcite10 (Jul 30, 2015)

New to time sharing and looking at getting a week 48 Grandview at Las Vegas worth 61k points.   Going to use it more for the points then the location... When the unit gets transferred to me, will it stay RCI points? I thought I read somewhere I would have to pay to convert this back to RCI points... If I do I have to pay, I won't move forward with the transaction since points is the main reason for getting it....  Thank you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 30, 2015)

You really don't want a 2 br unit week 48 at Grandview.  It is one of the lower demand weeks and the points to MF's ratio put it above a penny a point.  You really don't want a 2 br that gets less than 98,000 or ideally 122,000 for the same MF although the buy in will be higher.  

Points will transfer with the transfer fee and you must pay the RCI points transfer fee and keep up the points membership.


----------



## xcite10 (Jul 30, 2015)

Everything I keep hearing is buy where you would like to stay.. However, those locations have the highest maintenance fees and offer fewer points.. This unit offers more points at a lower maintenance fee... 

Also, the owner is not transferring over any points.. First points I would get would be in January...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 30, 2015)

Grandview in points is good but not a week that only gets 61,000 for a 2 br.  MF are about $700.  I believe there is 98,000 point grandview for $500 or less in the Marketplace.  While it might not be worth the current $3000-$4500 for a 122,000 point Grandview, it may be worth paying a little more for 37,000 more points for the same MF's.


----------



## xcite10 (Jul 30, 2015)

Is there a better resort for what I'm looking for?  I have three 3 young kids and were always looking to try new places.. I really dont care where our home resort is since we probably wont be staying there much..  We looked at HGVC but there resales are still expensive, so that left RCI Points... We like going up and down the California Coast and Hawaii...  I would prefer something that is free, like the Grandview I'm being offered, but Im not against paying a few hundred for something better...  We've been taking 2 1 week vacations a year but sometimes break those up into more shorter ones.. Thanks


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 30, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> Is there a better resort for what I'm looking for?  I have three 3 young kids and were always looking to try new places.. I really dont care where our home resort is since we probably wont be staying there much..  We looked at HGVC but there resales are still expensive, so that left RCI Points... We like going up and down the California Coast and Hawaii...  I would prefer something that is free, like the Grandview I'm being offered, but Im not against paying a few hundred for something better...  We've been taking 2 1 week vacations a year but sometimes break those up into more shorter ones.. Thanks



Shell Vacation Club has properties in Hawaii, Anaheim, San Diego, SFO, Oregon, and Canuckistan, as well as Az and a few other places....


----------



## xcite10 (Jul 30, 2015)

What makes Shell Vacation club better then the others?


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 30, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> What makes Shell Vacation club better then the others?



VacationHopeful makes a good explanation here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230235&highlight=Shell

I'm still on the fence myself, because I'm not sure the Cali locations fit where I want to go.

And they have Napa, which I missed above.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Jul 30, 2015)

Grandview is a great resort to own and most weeks give you a lot of points for the maintenance fee.  As others have said, this particular week does not give you many points for the same maintenance fee.  You can find better weeks at Grandview that give you more points.


----------



## Chilcotin (Jul 30, 2015)

If it is 61K for a one bedroom then it is a good deal. Are maintenance fees $350 or $699.  I own one 98k and one 122K ( both bought resale) there and have had awesome trades with those points i.e. HGVC in Hawaii and Orlando and Wyndham in Indio (Palm Springs area) and the Grand Okanagan in Kelowna, BC Canada


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 30, 2015)

Chilcotin said:


> If it is 61K for a one bedroom then it is a good deal. Are maintenance fees $350 or $699.  I own one 98k and one 122K ( both bought resale) there and have had awesome trades with those points i.e. HGVC in Hawaii and Orlando and Wyndham in Indio (Palm Springs area) and the Grand Okanagan in Kelowna, BC Canada



If it's Week 48, it's for a 2 BR.

the other cool thing about Grandview is that a 1 BR is exactly half the MF of a 2 BR.  So if you can pick up two 1 BR in the (very short) prime season, you can get 122K RCI points, or a 2 BR for the same, with the same MF as the two 1 BR.

So RCI points-wise, the points per dollar MF is the same whether you pick up 1 BR or 2 BR.


----------



## spackler (Jul 31, 2015)

Is a 122K point deed at Grandview considered the absolute best "points-per-dollar" maintenance fee value when it comes to RCI points?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 31, 2015)

*That's About The Size Of It.*




spackler said:


> Is a 122K point deed at Grandview considered the absolute best "points-per-dollar" maintenance fee value when it comes to RCI points?


Best I've found -- not that I have exactly scoured the whole world of RCI Points timeshares in looking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 31, 2015)

spackler said:


> Is a 122K point deed at Grandview considered the absolute best "points-per-dollar" maintenance fee value when it comes to RCI points?



A one bedroom in the same season will get you 61K at exactly half the MF, btw, so cost per point would be same.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandview  at 122,000 for a 2 br or 61, 000 for a 1 br is probably the best of the regularly available RCI points units.


----------



## samlucy (Jul 31, 2015)

I would like to sell our one BR at the Grandview for $5000. 
We bought it and have never used it 
Our annual fees are $126.00 and we do not belong to RCI

We bought it in haste and have had it for years but have never used it

Thank you


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 31, 2015)

samlucy said:


> I would like to sell our one BR at the Grandview for $5000.
> We bought it and have never used it
> Our annual fees are $126.00 and we do not belong to RCI
> 
> ...



I'm afraid you won't get anything for it at all, and that is a big ask for a resale triennial one bedroom.


----------



## xcite10 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you guys for the information... What about 80k points for $699 maintenance fees... It's being sold for $250...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilcotin (Aug 2, 2015)

General rule of thumb is if you can get RCI Points for a penny a point or less in maintenance fees it is a good deal.  However, at the Grandview you can get units for 98K and 122K points for the $699 maintenance fee as well but your upfront costs will probably be higher than $250.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> Thank you guys for the information... What about 80k points for $699 maintenance fees... It's being sold for $250...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seller or buyer pays closing and transfer?


----------



## Chilcotin (Aug 2, 2015)

Here is a good thread when looking at buying a Grandview resale timeshare.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197853


----------



## xcite10 (Aug 2, 2015)

The seller will pay all cost... I would owe $250 plus RCI fees...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> The seller will pay all cost... I would owe $250 plus RCI fees...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a good deal.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 4, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> The seller will pay all cost... I would owe $250 plus RCI fees...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a good buy, if it's an annual.  Don't get less than an 80K RCI Points Grandview and only an annual.  If you can get more points, so much the better.  I've noticed over the last couple of years that resorts are requiring more points/week.

I bought an 80K annual RCI Points Grandview about 5 years ago off eBay for $126 + all closing costs, so over all it cost me about a grand.  Annual MF's are about $785 and haven't changed in the last 2 years.

Check it out:

http://www.rci.com/resort-directory/landing?promo=Caro19S1S1ENUSAllRDPreHPAug08012015&promo=Caro19S1


----------



## xcite10 (Aug 4, 2015)

That's one thing I was wondering? Do resorts increase the number of points required per stay and if so, how does that affect the number of points you originally purchased?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 4, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> Everything I keep hearing is buy where you would like to stay.. However, those locations have the highest maintenance fees and offer fewer points.. This unit offers more points at a lower maintenance fee...


That's the conventional wisdom, but I've done VERY well buying timeshares that are the best value and exchanging into places I want to go.

With many timeshares, there are multiple things you can do with it:

1) Use it.
2) Rent it out and use the money.
3) Exchange it through RCI Weeks.
4) Points in RCI Points.
5) Exchange it on II.
6) Exchange it on one of the smaller exchanges.

Things will change.  South Africa was the hot ownership years ago, but has been a poor ownership lately.  RCI had huge changes when they switched to TPUs.  Trading power changes.  Inventory changes.  Timeshares switch between RCI and II.  Family vacationing preferences change.

Don't tie yourself down to just one thing.  Try to find something that is dual-affiliated, that can rent out for more than MFs, that you might be interested in using, etc.  The more choices you have, the better the chances that it'll continue to be a good deal to own.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 4, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> Everything I keep hearing is buy where you would like to stay..





MichaelColey said:


> That's the conventional wisdom, but I've done VERY well buying timeshares that are the best value and exchanging into places I want to go.



I agree with Michael, buy good traders. 

Considering the low MF's and the low price/point at the Grandview, you can't beat it as a great low price trader.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 4, 2015)

*That's About The Size Of It.*




Ron98GT said:


> I agree with Michael, buy good traders.


Buy good traders where you also like to stay when you don't exchange. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Aug 11, 2015)

xcite10 said:


> That's one thing I was wondering? Do resorts increase the number of points required per stay and if so, how does that affect the number of points you originally purchased?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think existing resorts are allowed to increase the number of points required per stay.  However, new resorts typically require a higher number of points per stay.  

Just remember that the points you originally purchased will always be enough to reserve your home week at your home resort.  That part will never change.


----------

